# لماذا يملك بعض الأشخاص غمازات بينما لا يملكها الآخرون ؟



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بـسـم الاب والابــن والــروح الــقـدس


 الغمازات ​ 
هي انبعاج بسيط في الجلد سببه تغيرات في طبقة البشرة السفلية .​ 


ولكن لماذا يملك بعض الأشخاص غمازات بينما لا يملكها الآخرون ؟​ 






 


يا ترى ما الذي يجعل الوجه جميلا ؟​ 
لا شك بأنها الابتسامة الواثقة ... حيث تعد الابتسامة أحد أكثر 
الأجزاء المميزة في تعابير الوجه ... ​ 

ولكن ما الذي يجعل الابتسامة أكثر جاذبية ؟ ​ 
أنها الغمازات !​ 

ولكن ما هي الغمازات ؟ ​ 
أنها انبعاج طبيعي في الجلد ، وغالبا ما تظهر على الخدود أو الذقن .​ 

وتعتبر الخدود التي تحتوي على غمازات من أجمل الوجوه على الإطلاق في العديد من الثقافات .​ 




 


وتعتبر الغمازات صفة وراثية مهيمنة بشكل تشريحي ... و تظهر الغمازات بسبب اختلاف 
في تركيب العضلة الوجهيِة (zygomaticus major) .​ 

وأكثر الناسِ الذين يملكون غمازات يملكونها على الخدين ... بينما تعد الغمازة على جهة 
واحدة من الوجه نادرة .​ 

وتظهر الغمازات بسبب العضلات القصيرة ... وغالبا ما تظهر للأطفال الرضع غمازات ، 
لَكنها تصبح أقل وضوحا مع التقدم في العمر بسبب تمدد العضلات.​ 

ولكن لماذا يملك الناس غمازات وجهية ؟ ​ 
ببساطة لأن بعض الناسِ لديهم عضلات أقصر .​ 




 


تسحب هذه العضلات الجلد عندما يبتسم الشخص مما يبرز الانبعاج أو الغمازة الكلاسيكية .
في أكثر الحالاتِ ، لا تظهر الغمازات حتى يبتسم الشخص .​ 
ويمكن أن تزول هذه الغمازات أو تختفي مع التقدم في السن بسبب تمدد العضلات .​ 
بعض النساء يملكون غمازات على الذقنِ . أو كما تعرف بالذقن المرصوعِ . وهي مشابهة 
لغمازات الخدَّ ، وتعد غمازة الذقنِ أيضاً موروثة مع درجة مختلفة من الأهميةِ .​ 




 


في حالة الأخير ، يمكن أن يصل الانبعاج عميقا بما فيه الكفاية للوصول إلى عظمِ الفكّ .
ومن المحتمل أن يسبب انشطارِ بين الجهة اليمنى واليسرى من الفكّ الأسفل أثناء التطور الجيني .​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع ومعلومات مفيده جدا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2012)

فعلا الغمازات بتعطي جمالية للوجه
موضوع جميل 
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع ومعلومات مفيده جدا
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> *




اتمني تكون المعلومات فادتك
شكرا ليكي
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> فعلا الغمازات بتعطي جمالية للوجه
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك​




شكراعلي ردك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

أنا عندي بسيطة من ناحية واحدة.


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+فبرونيا+ قال:


> أنا عندي بسيطة من ناحية واحدة.



عقبال الناحيه التانيه ^__^
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (28 نوفمبر 2012)

كتير بحب الغميزات رح اعمل عملية تجميل مشان يطلعولي ......
ميرسي


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2012)

روعه
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> عقبال الناحيه التانيه ^__^
> نورتي الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك



:new8: أتمنى لكن معتقدش ههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههه عندي واحده في الخد اليمين بس ههههههه
وعندي واحده اللي اسمها مرصوع دي هههه
ميرسي للموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك بيتر
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه عندي واحده في الخد اليمين بس ههههههه
> وعندي واحده اللي اسمها مرصوع دي هههه
> ميرسي للموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك بيتر
> ​




هههههههه
ربنا يزيدك:smile01
نورتيني يا مرمر
ربنا يباركك


----------

